# Juvia's Place



## mollyv6 (Jul 12, 2017)

Not sure if there's already a thread going but I couldn't find one.

I just started buying from Juvia's and already own most of their eyeshadow palettes including Magic, Saharan, Nubian, and Masquerade.  I also have the Saharan Blush 2 palette.  I absolutely love their shimmers and most of the mattes.  Some mattes are drier than others but can be built up.

Here are swatches of the Magic palette:




I am also planning on buying Zulu when it's restocked on 7/18.

Anyone else liking this brand?


----------



## VAL4M (Jul 12, 2017)

mollyv6 said:


> Not sure if there's already a thread going but I couldn't find one.
> 
> I just started buying from Juvia's and already own most of their eyeshadow palettes including Magic, Saharan, Nubian, and Masquerade.  I also have the Saharan Blush 2 palette.  I absolutely love their shimmers and most of the mattes.  Some mattes are drier than others but can be built up.
> 
> ...



I love them!!! I have Nubian 2 and the Saharan. I almost got the Mascarade but like Magic  to much blues that is a ''waste'' for me because I rarely used them. But I might take the plunge for the Nubian 1 just because HAHAHA. 
I think the are the same quality of Natasha Denona but a fraction of the price!


----------



## mollyv6 (Jul 12, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> I love them!!! I have Nubian 2 and the Saharan. I almost got the Mascarade but like Magic  to much blues that is a ''waste'' for me because I rarely used them. But I might take the plunge for the Nubian 1 just because HAHAHA.
> I think the are the same quality of Natasha Denona but a fraction of the price!


I don't have anything from ND so I can't speak to that but IMO Juvias has better quality than a lot of other brands.  I think their mattes need a bit more work as they are not consistent yet but some of them are so good.  I know people are skeptical of Instagram brands but this one seems to be the real deal.  I've also had really great experiences with their shipping although I've read that others have had really horrible experiences.

I'm looking forward to their upcoming all matte palette.  Let's hope it's not a bunch of neutrals, although I don't see them doing that.


----------



## VAL4M (Jul 15, 2017)

mollyv6 said:


> I don't have anything from ND so I can't speak to that but IMO Juvias has better quality than a lot of other brands.  I think their mattes need a bit more work as they are not consistent yet but some of them are so good.  I know people are skeptical of Instagram brands but this one seems to be the real deal.  I've also had really great experiences with their shipping although I've read that others have had really horrible experiences.
> 
> I'm looking forward to their upcoming all matte palette.  Let's hope it's not a bunch of neutrals, although I don't see them doing that.



Me too I didn't had any problem with their shipping, it was a little slow but that was expected as it was shipped to Canada.  My friend order all 4 palettes and also had a good service, glitch will happened it is part of the growing pain.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 17, 2017)

I have 4 Juvia's Place palettes. The Nubian 1, Nubian 2, Masquerade and Saharan palettes. I got them all from Hautelook. I would love to get my hands on the Magic palette. As I've not ordered from their website directly I can't comment on shipping. However I did get my palettes delivered 4 days after I placed the order with Hautelook. So you wont hear any complaints from me.


----------



## mollyv6 (Jul 17, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have 4 Juvia's Place palettes. The Nubian 1, Nubian 2, Masquerade and Saharan palettes. I got them all from Hautelook. I would love to get my hands on the Magic palette. As I've not ordered from their website directly I can't comment on shipping. However I did get my palettes delivered 4 days after I placed the order with Hautelook. So you wont hear any complaints from me.


I wish I knew about the Hautelook deal but I missed out.  I've just ordered Zulu, Nubian 2 and the pink brush set.  I'm not expecting much for a $25 brush set but I figured I'd give them a try.  

I'm also looking forward to the new palette Juvia's teased on Instagram the other day.  They asked for followers to vote for purple or yellow.  I like both!  Wonder if this will be the all matte palette or something else?


----------



## rockin (Jul 18, 2017)

Looking at the prices, I can't help but think that nearly all the Juvia's Place palettes available here in the UK are fakes - the ebay and Amazon prices are very low compared to prices I have seen for the palettes at US onlne shops.


----------



## VAL4M (Jul 18, 2017)

mollyv6 said:


> I wish I knew about the Hautelook deal but I missed out.  I've just ordered Zulu, Nubian 2 and the pink brush set.  I'm not expecting much for a $25 brush set but I figured I'd give them a try.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to the new palette Juvia's teased on Instagram the other day.  They asked for followers to vote for purple or yellow.  I like both!  Wonder if this will be the all matte palette or something else?
> 
> ...



I wouldn't mind them being all matte but I still like their shimmers. Let us know if you like to brushes i'm curious.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 18, 2017)

I first tried the brand from Hautelook.  I think they shipped about 2 weeks later even though Hautelook said 3-4 days.  When I order direct from the website, I get it in about 2 days by U.S. Mail.  They ship from New Jersey.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 19, 2017)

Their mattes are good but their standout products by far are their shimmers. Foiled looking shadows without the additional work of having to foil them yourself.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 19, 2017)

mollyv6 said:


> I wish I knew about the Hautelook deal but I missed out.  I've just ordered Zulu, Nubian 2 and the pink brush set.  I'm not expecting much for a $25 brush set but I figured I'd give them a try.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to the new palette Juvia's teased on Instagram the other day.  They asked for followers to vote for purple or yellow.  I like both!  Wonder if this will be the all matte palette or something else?
> 
> ...


I'm going with purple because they already have a yellow palette. The Nubian 2 is already a yellow color. Makes it easier to find what I'm looking for in my palette drawers.


----------



## mollyv6 (Jul 21, 2017)

The Zulu palette


----------



## Haven (Jul 22, 2017)

I have several eyeshadow palettes and the vol II blush palette. I have nothing but good things to say about them. 

I also have not had any shipping or CS issues with this company.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 24, 2017)

I took a chance and ordered from Juvia's. It took a solid 7 business days for my order to ship, but they were upfront about it. Unfortunately, they did not pack two of the blush palettes I ordered and when I e-mailed them about it, they asked for pics of the box it was shipped in (the pack list is on it somewhere?) and the items I received, and I hope they resolve this quickly. I had to e-mail them several times to finally get a response. I hope I can still find the box since it has taken so long. What I have received is beautiful. I can't wait to play but I want my blush palettes!


----------



## mollyv6 (Oct 16, 2017)

Saharan 2 - the deep red is


----------



## sagehen (Oct 17, 2017)

mollyv6 said:


> Saharan 2 - the deep red is
> 
> View attachment 61940
> View attachment 61941
> View attachment 61942


Lemming born - dare I take the chance and order from them again? I still need the Zulu Palette too (yes, they are like Pokemon - I want to collect them all)


----------



## mollyv6 (Oct 17, 2017)

sagehen said:


> Lemming born - dare I take the chance and order from them again? I still need the Zulu Palette too (yes, they are like Pokemon - I want to collect them all)


Yes, they are!  I have all the palettes and need to use them more.


----------

